# Can I use just plain vegetable oil?



## Harley's mom

For my saddle. That's all I have, and there are 2 people at the ranch that told me that's all they've ever used on their saddles, and that it's a total waste of money to buy the "saddle oils" at the tack store?

Opinions, please!!

Thanks!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I don't know! :? I would love to find the answer tho...I tend to be the kind of person that goes out and gets the right stuff for the job. I don't know that I would want to try that one with an expensive saddle, I'd be so scared I'd ruin it.


----------



## PoptartShop

^Same here, I'm also unsure. :?


----------



## Barbarosa

vegetable oil? hmmm If you used the veggie oil for the saddle and a cider vinager-garlic for the flys, you run the risk of riding on salad dressing. :shock: If you trail ride packing a lunch of carrots and different veggies you could put the oil and flyspray right on lunch for a dandy vinagerett! Seriously I wonder if it might make rats or mice want to chew on the saddle or maybe attracting rodents into the tack barn?


----------



## palogal

Yes you can. 

Watch out though, some of those oils smell really strong and make your leather attractive to rodents.


----------



## iridehorses

palogal said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Watch out though, some of those oils smell really strong and make your leather attractive to rodents.


The rodent attraction is a definite problem and there is also the fact that those oils go rancid. Even with that information, many horseman use olive oil - go figure!

I find that in the long run it is cheaper to use a product specifically designed for the job. Olive oil is expensive!


----------



## kickshaw

we used olive oil as a deep conditioning/bring dead leather back so to speak. 

it smelled awful - - but worked (took about 5 days to completely soak in) - - and darkened the leather significantly. 

Personally, i like a good, true neatsfoot oil - - fiebings is the best IMO


----------



## GallopingGrape

Veg oil is very tasty to mice! But, yest it does work. Otherwise, I agree with everyone else, use what is intended for the job. Lexol is great, Bickmore has a wonderful conditioner as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Barbarosa said:


> vegetable oil? hmmm If you used the veggie oil for the saddle and a cider vinager-garlic for the flys, you run the risk of riding on salad dressing. :shock: If you trail ride packing a lunch of carrots and different veggies you could put the oil and flyspray right on lunch for a dandy vinagerett! Seriously I wonder if it might make rats or mice want to chew on the saddle or maybe attracting rodents into the tack barn?


:lol: Couldn't stop laughing at this one!


----------



## Arrow

I want to say no, but I have no idea why--just seems like I heard it's hard on stitching or something. I've always used good, old fashioned neatsfoot oil--you've got to get the real thing, though--it needs to say that it really is neatfoot oil--something else has a similar name...

Shucks, this post is just chock full of useful info, isn't it? Sorry--lol!


----------



## jazzyrider

Barbarosa said:


> vegetable oil? hmmm If you used the veggie oil for the saddle and a cider vinager-garlic for the flys, you run the risk of riding on salad dressing. :shock: If you trail ride packing a lunch of carrots and different veggies you could put the oil and flyspray right on lunch for a dandy vinagerett! Seriously I wonder if it might make rats or mice want to chew on the saddle or maybe attracting rodents into the tack barn?


lol ive often thought that when i look around at my feed shed: garlic, eggs, vegetable oil (for their feeds), apple cider vinegar, carrots, apples, banana skins, bread and so on hehehe


----------



## Rescue mom

You can use vegetable oil to condition saddles and other leather. Any kind of oil can be used as long as it isn't petroleum based. (I actually had friend who cleaned all his tack one day with wood cleaner and then "conditioned" it with used motor oil. He couldn't figure out later why it was all dry and cracking :? )

Some oils will change the color of the leather. If this is a concern for you, stay away from olive oil or butter. Neatsfoot oil and other leather conditioners are specifically designed not to change leather color very much.

In my opinion it would be better to pick up a quart of neatsfoot oil. You should be able to pick one up at a tack store for around $6 - $7. It will cover at least 2 saddles in addition to bridles, reins, halters, breastcollars, etc. that need to be done as well.


----------



## ArticMyst

Neatsfoot oil will change the color of your tack. The place where I was working used it and It will make it quite a bit darker. 

Olive oil is what the saddle maker in our area used until it became extremely expensive. He said that it makes the leather really nice and supple. 

Vegetable Oil I have no Idea on though.


----------



## chelssss(:

vegetable oil does work with saddle leather; 
but heres a downfall;

if you heat it up, it will darken your leather, ive done it before to tone out my saddle because i had bought it used and it was two different tones because well it was used. Its best, if you want to keep your saddle the same tone as it is now, to use either saddle soap, or just cold vegetable oil.

room temerature vegetable oil will not change the tone of your saddle. it hasnt done it to me yet.


----------



## FGRanch

I just use the store bought oils and they work great!


----------

